

TELL HN: Wordpress.com is down (and millions of blogs together) - fossguy

It seems that Wordpress.com is down + all the blogs they host.<p>Link: http://wpvibe.com/wordpress-com-goes-down-techcrunch-com-goes-with-it-247/
======
ashishbharthi
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1135411>

